# Small gecko picture thread.



## hornet (Mar 2, 2008)

I think its time to see people small geckos, Diplodactylus, Strophurus, Hetteronotia etc. I'll start it off with my Heteronotia binoei.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll post some up soon of my_ C.marmoratus _(aka. Spencer)


----------



## Rocket (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Bynoe's Geckos you have there Hornet.

I'll get you some better pics of my smaller geckos like my D.stenodactylus and Gehyra variegata.


----------



## Hetty (Mar 2, 2008)

Clone geckoes:


----------



## warren63 (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the Bynoes, they are next on my list to get, anyone got any ?? If th budget stretched a bit further i would get the Clone geckos. All great pics !!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 2, 2008)

are they the same form? I dont mind them but i prefer the sexually reproductive forms


----------



## Hetty (Mar 2, 2008)

What do you mean?

The ones in the photo are the same 'form', the top photo is of the mother.


----------



## warren63 (Mar 2, 2008)

My understanding is they are a form of the Bynoes but not actually a Bynoe, yeah thats sounds confusing LOL
And yes i prefer the male/female type


----------



## Hetty (Mar 2, 2008)

They're a different species to the Bynoe's Gecko.


----------



## warren63 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hetty said:


> They're a different species to the Bynoe's Gecko.


 
Thanks so what is their scientific name ?


----------



## Rocket (Mar 2, 2008)

From what I've been told from the person who concentrates on this parthenogenetic Heteronotia is that they were listed under the H.binoei name due to their morphological similarities but obviously have extreme different reproductive startegies.

I think it is currently being debated on what these 'Cloners' will be separated into or what they are to become. Either way, they are a very fascinating and interesting species that is proving to get more and more popular. Despite their seemingly high cost, it doesn't take much for you to make your money back and then some.

Hetty, great looking geckos!


----------



## hornet (Mar 2, 2008)

at the moment they are still classed as Heteronotia binoei.


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 2, 2008)

I will post pics of my intermedius once hubby fixes the other pc, cause thats where the pictures are.

More cute geckos to put on the wanted list....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## JasonL (Mar 3, 2008)

Even smaller than a "small gecko" is a "baby small gecko" this ones a vittatus.


----------



## scratchy (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some Desert cave geckos (or something similiar, as theres work still being done on them), beadeds, both species have bred this season. Love the smaller geckos.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2008)

ooh i like the Heteronotia spelea, wouldnt mind them, gonna breed them again next season?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 3, 2008)

heres a pic of one of my stroph intermedius' i took the other night....


----------



## Saz (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## dragon lady (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Gecko's ....
Saz...whats the common name of #6 pic?


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Saz (Mar 3, 2008)

Diplodactylus galeatus


----------



## scratchy (Mar 4, 2008)

hornet said:


> ooh i like the Heteronotia spelea, wouldnt mind them, gonna breed them again next season?


Hoping they will.
Saz did you get those beadeds a couple of years ago ?
Love the helmeteds.


----------



## Saz (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, they were wild caught in WA (legally of course!) a couple of years ago. The hatchling is a captive bred from the trio.

I don't keep them anymore, still appreciate them as a beautiful species. The adults had gorgeous colouring.


----------



## Pocket Lizard (Mar 4, 2008)

Scratchy, are those genuine H. spelea? I know there are a few Alice Springs locality guys floating around in captivity, which are not spelea but still fall under the binoei name.


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 4, 2008)

my o.lesueurii


----------



## Rocket (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful Geckos scratchy! Very jealous! PM sent!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

D.stenodactylus.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Even smaller than a "small gecko" is a "baby small gecko" this ones a vittatus.



So cute!!


----------

